# Brahim Diaz negativo al covid



## LukeLike (26 Ottobre 2021)

Comunicato ufficiale Milan: Brahim Diaz negativo al covid.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Ottobre 2021)

Occhio che l'addetto ai tamponi potrebbe dedurre che - x - = + e dichiara nuovamente diaz e theo positivi.


----------



## Nevergiveup (26 Ottobre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale Milan: Brahim Diaz negativo al covid.


Almeno in panchina stasera si può portare o è troppo tardi?


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Ottobre 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Almeno in panchina stasera si può portare o è troppo tardi?


Non credo.
Va riatletizzato.
Chi lo sente altrimenti il nostro preparatore?


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Ottobre 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Almeno in panchina stasera si può portare o è troppo tardi?


Non credo. Poi Pioli non ragiona in questo modo direi.

Puo piacere o no, come il pesce ratto, ma c'è una gestione ben precisa del gruppo che finora tengono in modo mi sembra molto coerente.


----------



## JoKeR (26 Ottobre 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Almeno in panchina stasera si può portare o è troppo tardi?


La Juve portó Cuadrado a Sassuolo, negitivizzato la mattina del 20 gennaio, e vinse con l’apporto determinante del colombiano titolare la supercoppa.
Quando? Il 20 gennaio.
Noi dobbiamo ricondizionare Diaz e al massimo lo portiamo in panchina a Roma.
Da vaccinato.
Gestione grottesca e dilettantistica.
Aspetto ancora di sapere cosa ha Rebic.
In diretta faceva il gesto di un tirotto, divenuto poi distorsione senza interessamento dei legamenti..
Risultato? Ancora lavoro a parte per una misteriosa distorsione.


----------



## Giofa (26 Ottobre 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Almeno in panchina stasera si può portare o è troppo tardi?


Dubito lo vedremo stasera, anche nel caso fossimo in tempo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Ottobre 2021)




----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Ottobre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> La Juve portó Cuadrado a Sassuolo, negitivizzato la mattina del 20 gennaio, e vinse con l’apporto determinante del colombiano titolare la supercoppa.
> Quando? Il 20 gennaio.
> Noi dobbiamo ricondizionare Diaz e al massimo lo portiamo in panchina a Roma.
> Da vaccinato.
> ...


Non è che sono costretti a dichiarare pubblicamente che si è fatto.


----------



## JoKeR (26 Ottobre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non credo. Poi Pioli non ragiona in questo modo direi.
> 
> Puo piacere o no, come il pesce ratto, ma c'è una gestione ben precisa del gruppo che finora tengono in modo mi sembra molto coerente.


Ti leggo sempre con piacere e condivido tantissime volte il tuo pensiero, specie quando parli di calcio “giocato”.
E anche qui dici una cosa giustissima: la gestione è coerente..
Abbiamo fatto così anche l’anno scorso, ad esempio con la turca negativizzatosi prima di Bologna-Milan del 30 gennaio.
Ma la gestione coerente non fa rima, questa volta, con gestione intelligente.
Chiaro che portare Diaz oggi è un azzardo lo so, ma è possibile che in due anni non ne stiamo prendendo una manco per sbaglio?
Dall’altra parte del naviglio hanno 0 infortunati per la partita di domani.
0.
E Dzeko le gioca tutte a 35 anni.


----------



## LukeLike (26 Ottobre 2021)

Enniente, non riusciamo neanche più a godere di una buona notizia.


----------



## The P (26 Ottobre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale Milan: Brahim Diaz negativo al covid.


Speriamo possa scendere in campo da titolare a Roma. 
Recuperare lui, Theo e Rebic è fondamentale. Incrociamo tutto.


----------



## JoKeR (26 Ottobre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non è che sono costretti a dichiarare pubblicamente che si è fatto.


Vabbè dai lasciamo perdere…
Io vado allo stadio, spendo i miei soldi, potrò sapere semplicemente perché mancano i migliori?
Non è che chiedo molto.
Io batto sempre sui soliti due tasti: gestione comunicazione infortunati e mercato.
Non ho mai detto nulla contro giocatori e tecnico, che stanno facendo miracoli.
Posso sapere perché la gestione è questa? È una cosa normale in tutti i club, tranne nel nostro…


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (26 Ottobre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale Milan: Brahim Diaz negativo al covid.


Ho avuto un incubo: torna con la Roma, si fa male e lo rivediamo a Natale.


----------



## Giofa (26 Ottobre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> La Juve portó Cuadrado a Sassuolo, negitivizzato la mattina del 20 gennaio, e vinse con l’apporto determinante del colombiano titolare la supercoppa.
> Quando? Il 20 gennaio.
> Noi dobbiamo ricondizionare Diaz e al massimo lo portiamo in panchina a Roma.
> Da vaccinato.
> ...


Guarda difficile darti torto nei contenuti, ma permettimi di dissentire dai modi: alla fine parliamo di una squadra che in 9 partite ha fatto 8 vittorie e un pareggio.
Onestamente non capisco fino in fondo perchè la società debba mettere in piazza per filo e per segno cosa hanno i nostri giocatori


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Ottobre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non credo. Poi Pioli non ragiona in questo modo direi.
> 
> Puo piacere o no, come il pesce ratto, ma c'è una gestione ben precisa del gruppo che finora tengono in modo mi sembra molto coerente.


Ad ogni modo a me la grigliata di pesce ratto piace da morire !
In questi ultimi giorni sto notando molte citazioni al nostro puccettone  

Comunque almeno per la Roma dovrebbe essere della partita !
Incrociamo le dita


----------



## Maravich49 (26 Ottobre 2021)

Troppo importante per noi, notizia stupenda.


----------



## JoKeR (26 Ottobre 2021)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Guarda difficile darti torto nei contenuti, ma permettimi di dissentire dai modi: alla fine parliamo di una squadra che in 9 partite ha fatto 8 vittorie e un pareggio.
> Onestamente non capisco fino in fondo perchè la società debba mettere in piazza per filo e per segno cosa hanno i nostri giocatori


Se leggi un altro commento scrivo che io non critico calciatori e allenatori, ma la società non è esente da colpe nella gestione infortuni e mercato.
Dovrebbe comunicare eccome cosa hanno di reale gli atleti, come si fa in ogni club del mondo.
Io vivo anche senza sapere se Rebic ha un giradito per carità, ma sono infastidito eccome: spendo tempo e soldi per la mia passione, però vorrei sapere perché da noi (dato di fatto incontrovertibile) c’è sempre questa emergenza continua… dai su, non c’entra niente la posizione in classifica.


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Ottobre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Vabbè dai lasciamo perdere…
> Io vado allo stadio, spendo i miei soldi, potrò sapere semplicemente perché mancano i migliori?
> Non è che chiedo molto.
> Io batto sempre sui soliti due tasti: gestione comunicazione infortunati e mercato.
> ...


Provo a spiegartelo. 
Il Milan ha uno stile comunicativo a 360° che coinvolge ogni attività con una prerogativa importantissima : Alzare meno polvere possibile. 
Noi siamo il Milan e in quanto tale non ci mettiamo a discutere arbitri, far le scenate o altro. 
E la scelta anche degli infortunati va in quella direzione, si è fatto male X e c'è Y che lo sostituirà. 
Il problema dei tifosi non deve essere " quando torna X " ma tifare per Y. 

Che poi ogni tot di tempo esce comunque un bollettino medico che ti aggiorna sugli infortunati, non è che sei al completo totale.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Ottobre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non credo. Poi Pioli non ragiona in questo modo direi.
> 
> Puo piacere o no, come il pesce ratto, ma c'è una gestione ben precisa del gruppo che finora tengono in modo mi sembra molto coerente.


Ma nelle condizioni in cui saimo davvero possiamo fare di questi discorsi?


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Ottobre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Ti leggo sempre con piacere e condivido tantissime volte il tuo pensiero, specie quando parli di calcio “giocato”.
> E anche qui dici una cosa giustissima: la gestione è coerente..
> Abbiamo fatto così anche l’anno scorso, ad esempio con la turca negativizzatosi prima di Bologna-Milan del 30 gennaio.
> Ma la gestione coerente non fa rima, questa volta, con gestione intelligente.
> ...


Io noto che nella gestione della rosa se un giocatore non è al 100% non lo convocano. Basta un minimo infortunio.
Penso sia una linea decisa a tavolino e portata avanti con coerenza. Discutibile (vedo che nel forum è proprio una cosa che non fa dormire tante persone...) ma è una linea.
Per il momento sta pagando a giudicare dai risultati e dalla crescita organica di praticamente tutti i giocatori che abbiamo.
Stasera direi che il pensiero di Pioli sia: fiducia a Krunic, con Maldini prima riserva. Comunque vada.
Ripeto discutibile, ma perlomeno coerente.

Detto questo, il caso di Brahim è spinoso. Nel senso che il covid non è un infortunio muscolare o un raffreddore. Bisogna vedere al di la dell'essere negativo in quali condizioni sia. Abbiamo imparato, direi, che la reazione al virus è estremamente soggettiva. Da tifosi si tende sempre a vedere le cose come semplici anche quando in verità sono estremamente delicate e complesse.

Comunque mancano diverse ore, magari lo convocano all'ultimo per la panchina.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Ottobre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Provo a spiegartelo.
> Il Milan ha uno stile comunicativo a 360° che coinvolge ogni attività con una prerogativa importantissima : Alzare meno polvere possibile.
> Noi siamo il Milan e in quanto tale non ci mettiamo a discutere arbitri, far le scenate o altro.
> E la scelta anche degli infortunati va in quella direzione, si è fatto male X e c'è Y che lo sostituirà.
> ...


Ah beh io mi sono rassegnato : tifo la maglia e stop che se hai aspettative dai singoli.... buonanotte.
Tra infortuni seriali, positivi al covid e parametri zero ci sarebbe da impazzire.

Forza milan.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma nelle condizioni in cui saimo davvero possiamo fare di questi discorsi?


E' una linea discutibile ma è coerente.
Finora questo modo di gestire le cose sta dando frutti, evidentemente.

"Condizioni in cui siamo" è magari una preoccupazione dei tifosi, per Pioli e la dirigenza ci sono Krunic e Maldini, piu Ibra.
Chiaramente si puo non essere d'accordo. Alla fine sarà il campo a dire se sia una scelta giusta o meno.

Poi magari Brahim lo convocano all'ultimo per la panchina. Vediamo.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Ottobre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Ti leggo sempre con piacere e condivido tantissime volte il tuo pensiero, specie quando parli di calcio “giocato”.
> E anche qui dici una cosa giustissima: la gestione è coerente..
> Abbiamo fatto così anche l’anno scorso, ad esempio con la turca negativizzatosi prima di Bologna-Milan del 30 gennaio.
> Ma la gestione coerente non fa rima, questa volta, con gestione intelligente.
> ...


A livello sanitario e di preparazione ci danno le piste dai.
Ormai dopo due anni sono arrivato a questa amara conclusione.

Se poi invece vogliamo pensare che i nostri si rompono perchè vanno a baldracche pensiamolo pure.

Rebic è fermo da 10 giorni per una distorsione semplice senza interessamento dei legamenti!!!!!
Roba che si recupera in 5 giorni.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Ottobre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> E' una linea discutibile ma è coerente.
> Finora questo modo di gestire le cose sta dando frutti, evidentemente.
> 
> "Condizioni in cui siamo" è magari una preoccupazione dei tifosi, per Pioli e la dirigenza ci sono Krunic e Maldini, piu Ibra.
> ...


Gary, da quante settimane non siamo in grado nell'ultima mezz'ora di dare una sgassata coi 5 cambi???

A questo mi riferisco, non agli 11 iniziali.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Ottobre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Provo a spiegartelo.
> Il Milan ha uno stile comunicativo a 360° che coinvolge ogni attività con una prerogativa importantissima : Alzare meno polvere possibile.
> Noi siamo il Milan e in quanto tale non ci mettiamo a discutere arbitri, far le scenate o altro.
> E la scelta anche degli infortunati va in quella direzione, si è fatto male X e c'è Y che lo sostituirà.
> ...


Si c'è uno stile scelto in generale ed è molto visibile in tutte le cose.

Vedo che a tanti tifosi non piace, d'altronde non si puo mettere d'accordo tutti.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Ottobre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Si c'è uno stile scelto in generale ed è molto visibile in tutte le cose.
> 
> Vedo che a tanti tifosi non piace, d'altronde non si puo mettere d'accordo tutti.


Io però vedo una contraddizione di fondo tra tutta la nostra prevenzione e tutte le nostre precauzioni e tutti gli infortuni in cui incappiamo.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Ottobre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale Milan: Brahim Diaz negativo al covid.


Daje


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Gary, da quante settimane non siamo in grado nell'ultima mezz'ora di dare una sgassata coi 5 cambi???
> 
> A questo mi riferisco, non agli 11 iniziali.


E pensa te che le ultime due le abbiamo vinte proprio in recupero segnando la bellezza di 5 goal.
Direi che le "sgassate" le diamo eccome pure in queste condizioni...

C'è davvero troppo pessimismo secondo me, nonostante questo sia il Milan migliore della storia per risultati in campionato, non dimentichiamolo. 8 vittorie in 9 partite non le abbiamo mai fatte neanche con Capello e Ancelotti.
Poi vedremo, si vive giorno per giorno come Rambo, per essere critici e pessimisti pero secondo me ci vogliono i risultati.
C'è un tempo per farsi il sangue amaro e uno per godersi il momento e le partite. Farsi il sangue amaro nella situazione in cui siamo mi pare irrazionale.


----------



## JoKeR (26 Ottobre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Si c'è uno stile scelto in generale ed è molto visibile in tutte le cose.
> 
> Vedo che a tanti tifosi non piace, d'altronde non si puo mettere d'accordo tutti.





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Provo a spiegartelo.
> Il Milan ha uno stile comunicativo a 360° che coinvolge ogni attività con una prerogativa importantissima : Alzare meno polvere possibile.
> Noi siamo il Milan e in quanto tale non ci mettiamo a discutere arbitri, far le scenate o altro.
> E la scelta anche degli infortunati va in quella direzione, si è fatto male X e c'è Y che lo sostituirà.
> ...


Lo so Lollo e io personalmente apprezzo, ma sempre fino ad un certo punto.
Per gli arbitri: negli ultimi anni ti sei scordato in Europa i furti subiti (Manchester, Atletico, Arsenal, esclusione El)? Non va bene.
Questione infortuni…
A Bologna per le condizioni in cui siamo abbiamo rischiato di subire il 3-2 in 9 contro 11.
Io sono un perfezionista nella vita nel mio piccolo e vorrei che il Milan si impegnasse al massimo per evitare la moria di questi due anni, invece vedo che una distorsione dura 14 giorni.
Tutto qua.
Non si può fare di meglio? Io credo di sì.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io però vedo una contraddizione di fondo tra tutta la nostra prevenzione e tutte le nostre precauzioni e tutti gli infortuni in cui incappiamo.


Capisco il tuo punto di vista.
Io interpreto in questo modo: non facciamo giocare giocatori infortunati, anche leggermente, Per cui ne abbiamo sempre tanti fuori.
Magari in altre situazioni uno come Rebic gli avrebbero immobilizzato la caviglia e fatto giocare a forza. Cosi come la lombalgia di Giroud o l'infiammazione al ginocchio di Ibra.

Se ci pensi, all'interno di un gruppo questo lancia un messaggio ben preciso a tutti, per cui anche l'esimo della rosa si ammazza in due in allenamento perchè sa che se è li è perchè c'è fiducia in lui. Se si presenta l'occasione, gioca.
Il caso di Castillejo è stato eclatante. Come pure il fatto che stasera giochi Ballo e non Theo.

Guarda quello che sta succedendo alla Roma e fai il raffronto.

Sono linee di gestione e naturalmente sono discutibili. La nostra per ora sta pagando.


----------



## SoloMVB (26 Ottobre 2021)

Dai che le buone notizie iniziano a susseguirsi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Ottobre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Lo so Lollo e io personalmente apprezzo, ma sempre fino ad un certo punto.
> Per gli arbitri: negli ultimi anni ti sei scordato in Europa i furti subiti (Manchester, Atletico, Arsenal, esclusione El)? Non va bene.
> Questione infortuni…
> A Bologna per le condizioni in cui siamo abbiamo rischiato di subire il 3-2 in 9 contro 11.
> ...


Che si possa fare meglio concordo, il come è un problema. 
Per adesso questo modo comunicativo ha " portato bene", fino a quando i risultati sono questi a me va bene cosi. 
Ma pensa che molte cose neanche io le so, non è che noi sappiamo ma facciamo finta di niente. 
Credimi.


----------



## medjai (26 Ottobre 2021)

Io non capirei non convocare Brahim. Alla fine parliamo di un atleta che per una settimana senza allenarsi con il gruppo, non è che diventa fuori forma. Tutti condividiamo che non può giocare 90'. Ma neanche prima della COVID. Ma almeno essere della partita per gli ultimi 30 minuti in caso abbiamo bisogno di gente in attacco per portare a casa i punti.

Penso sia più determinante un Brahim post-COVID di un D. Maldini integro.


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io però vedo una contraddizione di fondo tra tutta la nostra prevenzione e tutte le nostre precauzioni e tutti gli infortuni in cui incappiamo.


le cose sono collegate, in altre situazioni Kessie che ha avuto qualcosa durante la notte viene buttato in campo senza problemi. Da noi no, da noi o sei al 100% oppure stai fuori e giocano i tuoi compagni.


----------



## emamilan99 (26 Ottobre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale Milan: Brahim Diaz negativo al covid.


se dovessimo giocare con theo brahim e rebic titolari a roma sarebbe il massimo


----------



## Manue (26 Ottobre 2021)

Solo loro sanno come sta Diaz, francamente pretendere di averlo in panca stasera, senza sapere come ha vissuto questa settimana, è un po' presuntuoso...


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Ottobre 2021)

Molto bene.
Ora per Roma rientrano sicuro Diaz e Rebic e per porto con ogni probabilità riavremo anche Florenzi.
Se nessuno si rompe, potremmo davvero arrivare al derby con tutti disponibili meno Maignan, Plizzari, Castillejo e Messias.
Assenze perfeettamente sopportabili direi.


----------



## GP7 (26 Ottobre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Molto bene.
> Ora per Roma rientrano sicuro Diaz e Rebic e per porto con ogni probabilità riavremo anche Florenzi.
> Se nessuno si rompe, potremmo davvero arrivare al derby con tutti disponibili meno Maignan, Plizzari, Castillejo e Messias.
> Assenze perfeettamente sopportabili direi.


Maignan non è troppo sopportabile.. spero di rivedere presto una maggiore solidità difensiva e che gli sbandamenti recenti non siano imputabili alla sola assenza del nostro numero 16


----------



## koti (26 Ottobre 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Solo loro sanno come sta Diaz, francamente pretendere di averlo in panca stasera, senza sapere come ha vissuto questa settimana, è un po' presuntuoso...


Speriamo di averlo con la Roma ma temo farà solo uno spezzone, come Theo oggi.


----------



## koti (26 Ottobre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale Milan: Brahim Diaz negativo al covid.


Il giocatore più importante in rosa, non perché sia un fenomeno ma per il fatto che il mercato non ha portato nessun sostituto di Calhanoglu. 

Tocca pregare che da qui in poi giocherà 30/40 partite di fila senza infortunarsi mai, a meno che a gennaio arrivi qualcuno.


----------



## GP7 (26 Ottobre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale Milan: Brahim Diaz negativo al covid.


Theo ha appena pubblicato una storia con una foto di lui e Brahim negli spogliatoi. "_We are back_"
Se fosse attuale (rifinitura?) direi che stanno apparentemente entrambi bene.


----------



## Andris (26 Ottobre 2021)

finalmente si hanno notizie


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Ottobre 2021)

Per la Rometta basteranno Diaz e Theo al 50%.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Ottobre 2021)

ottima notizia. Peccato sia lui che Theo si siano negativizzati adesso. Sinceramente temo più la gara con il Toro che quella con la Riomma


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Ottobre 2021)

GP7 ha scritto:


> Maignan non è troppo sopportabile.. spero di rivedere presto una maggiore solidità difensiva e che gli sbandamenti recenti non siano imputabili alla sola assenza del nostro numero 16


Diciamo che una grande assenza ce la possiamo permettere.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Ottobre 2021)

Diaz e Hernandez sono due rientri fondamentali, bene così.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Ottobre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> le cose sono collegate, in altre situazioni Kessie che ha avuto qualcosa durante la notte viene buttato in campo senza problemi. Da noi no, da noi o sei al 100% oppure stai fuori e giocano i tuoi compagni.


Però registriamo più infortuni tra tutti, anzi surclassiamo tutti nella specialità.
Qualcosa non torna. Non dici?


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Ottobre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Capisco il tuo punto di vista.
> Io interpreto in questo modo: non facciamo giocare giocatori infortunati, anche leggermente, Per cui ne abbiamo sempre tanti fuori.
> Magari in altre situazioni uno come Rebic gli avrebbero immobilizzato la caviglia e fatto giocare a forza. Cosi come la lombalgia di Giroud o l'infiammazione al ginocchio di Ibra.
> 
> ...


Ma io posso capire logica e gestione, capisco molto meno medici e fisioterapisti : sono nelle condizioni migliori per lavorare ma i calciatori si spaccano lo stesso e peggio che altrove.

Rebic è fuori da 10 giorni per una semplice distorsione alla caviglia.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Ottobre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> E pensa te che le ultime due le abbiamo vinte proprio in recupero segnando la bellezza di 5 goal.
> Direi che le "sgassate" le diamo eccome pure in queste condizioni...
> 
> C'è davvero troppo pessimismo secondo me, nonostante questo sia il Milan migliore della storia per risultati in campionato, non dimentichiamolo. 8 vittorie in 9 partite non le abbiamo mai fatte neanche con Capello e Ancelotti.
> ...


Boh , se tu vedi abbondanza sarò cieco io.
Che ti devo dire?
Io vedo che facciamo fatica a momenti a mandarne 11 in campo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Però registriamo più infortuni tra tutti, anzi surclassiamo tutti nella specialità.
> Qualcosa non torna. Non dici?


Diceva l altro giorno Serafini che ci sono 60 infortunati in serie A muscolari, 3/4 per squadra quindi siamo “in media”. 
non ho modo di verificare questo dato ma se così fosse siamo noi a drammatizzare una situazione normale.


----------



## kYMERA (26 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non credo.
> Va riatletizzato.
> Chi lo sente altrimenti il nostro preparatore?



Vabbè ora riatletizzato... è stato una settimana con il covid e non penso che per conto suo non si sia neanche allenato.
per me si può buttare in mischia magari negli ultimi 20-30 minuti se serve


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma io posso capire logica e gestione, capisco molto meno medici e fisioterapisti : sono nelle condizioni migliori per lavorare ma i calciatori si spaccano lo stesso e peggio che altrove.
> 
> Rebic è fuori da 10 giorni per una semplice distorsione alla caviglia.


Questo non saprei. Non voglio avventurarmi in un campo dove lavorano persone che studiano una vita prima di diventare professionisti. Io credo che i medici al Milan non siano da meno degli altri.
Per me è proprio una logica di gestione. Se un giocatore non è al 100% lo lasciano fuori per recuperare.
Ripeto, in altre squadre magari a Rebic immobilizzano la caviglia e lo mandano in campo.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Boh , se tu vedi abbondanza sarò cieco io.
> Che ti devo dire?
> Io vedo che facciamo fatica a momenti a mandarne 11 in campo.


Questo è un altro discorso. Siamo stati contati in queste partite, pure se piano piano alcuni li stiamo recuperando.
Io sottolineo il fatto che stiamo vincendo partite nel finale, tra l'altro anche col contributo chiave dei cambi dalla panchina (vedi Castillejo), segno che questa politica da i suoi frutti.

La vedo da un altro punto di vista. Il fatto di non forzare nessuno a giocare e anzi dare fiducia a tutti, pure i Maldini Ballo Castillejo... fa si che chi gioca o entra lo faccia al 100% risultando non solo all'altezza dei compagni ma addirittura decisivo.
Diciamo che ci sono pro e contro come un po' in tutte le cose. Siamo contati ma quelli che ci sono danno il loro massimo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma io posso capire logica e gestione, capisco molto meno medici e fisioterapisti : sono nelle condizioni migliori per lavorare ma i calciatori si spaccano lo stesso e peggio che altrove.
> 
> Rebic è fuori da 10 giorni per una semplice distorsione alla caviglia.



Rebic un'altra pagliacciata in pieno stile Milan (dopo la pagliacciata con la gestione Messias "non ancora pronto").
Dicessero cosa ha realmente il giocatore anzichè rimanere ammutoliti.
Non sono bastati 10 giorni per smaltire una distorsione ?
Tra l'altro non si accomoderà neanche in panchina.

Troppo facile nascondersi dietro il "non vogliamo forzare i nostri giocatori al rientro,preferiamo far dare il 100% anche ai panchinari" (discorso dei tifosi perchè dalla società non arriva parola).

Troppo facile pensarla così,solo da noi si vedono recuperi "di qualche giorno" prolungarsi fino a 2-3 settimane. 
E succede sempre così.


----------



## Love (26 Ottobre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Ti leggo sempre con piacere e condivido tantissime volte il tuo pensiero, specie quando parli di calcio “giocato”.
> E anche qui dici una cosa giustissima: la gestione è coerente..
> Abbiamo fatto così anche l’anno scorso, ad esempio con la turca negativizzatosi prima di Bologna-Milan del 30 gennaio.
> Ma la gestione coerente non fa rima, questa volta, con gestione intelligente.
> ...


effettivamente c'è qualcosa che non va...non oso immaginare se fossimo noi nelle stesse loro condizioni...


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Ottobre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Questo è un altro discorso. Siamo stati contati in queste partite, pure se piano piano alcuni li stiamo recuperando.
> Io sottolineo il fatto che stiamo vincendo partite nel finale, tra l'altro anche col contributo chiave dei cambi dalla panchina (vedi Castillejo), segno che questa politica da i suoi frutti.
> 
> La vedo da un altro punto di vista. Il fatto di non forzare nessuno a giocare e anzi dare fiducia a tutti, pure i Maldini Ballo Castillejo... fa si che chi gioca o entra lo faccia al 100% risultando non solo all'altezza dei compagni ma addirittura decisivo.
> Diciamo che ci sono pro e contro come un po' in tutte le cose. Siamo contati ma quelli che ci sono danno il loro massimo.


Mai detto il contrario. 
Io ce l'ho a morte con medici, fisioterapisti e preparatori.
E anche sulla comunicazione avrei da ridire...


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Mai detto il contrario.
> Io ce l'ho a morte con medici, fisioterapisti e preparatori.
> E anche sulla comunicazione avrei da ridire...


Boh è difficile giudicare da fuori. Lavoro di fior fior di professionisti oltretutto.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Ottobre 2021)

Ah


Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Boh è difficile giudicare da fuori. Lavoro di fior fior di professionisti oltretutto.


Assolutamente .
E con la nostra comunicazione lo è ancor di più.


----------

